# Can't install Bluestacks..help!



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

I can't install Bluestacks on my laptop I keep getting the error that says it doesn't recognize my graphics card and I may need to update it..I think my graphics card is fine..:/ I don't know I'v never had any issues playing any other games such as Sims etc..which are also graphic heavy.

Is there a way around this installation..that I could still download Bluestacks, can anyone please help me out?

-Thanks.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey CK007,

What graphics card is in your machine?

If you are unsure, you can find this out by doing a DirectX diagnostic which is done by:

1. Press the 'Windows' key and the 'R' key, 
2. Typing "dxdiag" into the field input and pressing Enter
3. Click the "Save all information" button at the bottom of the Window
4. Save the file to a suitable location
5. Open the file using a text editor and copy the contents.
6. Paste the contents here in between some

```

```
 tags

I should able to ascertain what the issue may be based on what graphics card you have.
- Redeye -


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

It's a long list but here it is, I'm gonna check my other PC to see if I can download it from there too..see if it's working.


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 6/9/2014, 11:37:35
Machine name: xxxx-PC
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.130707-1535)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: TOSHIBA
System Model: Satellite A210
BIOS: BIOS Version 1.80 
Processor: n/a
Memory: 2430MB RAM
Page File: 2602MB used, 2552MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 7.00.6002.18107 32bit Unicode
 
------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
 
--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)
 
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: ATI Radeon X1200
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x791F)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_791F&SUBSYS_FF1A1179&REV_00
Display Memory: 1086 MB
Dedicated Memory: 127 MB
Shared Memory: 958 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
Driver Name: atiumdag.dll,atiumdva.dat,atitmmxx.dll
Driver Version: 7.14.0010.0517 (English)
DDI Version: 9Ex
BGRA Supported: Yes
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 7/27/2007 11:14:30, 2999296 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-3A5F-11CF-CC70-10DFA1C2CA35}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x791F
SubSys ID: 0xFF1A1179
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
 
-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268&SUBSYS_1179FF0A&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5464 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 8/10/2007 01:49:16, 1941848 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
 
---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5464 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 8/10/2007 01:49:16, 1941848 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF
 
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a
 
Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a
 
Poll w/ Interrupt: No
 
-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1002, 0x438B
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 6/28/2013 22:07:15, 197632 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 6/28/2013 22:06:53, 6016 bytes
 
----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
 
------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/19/2008 01:49:18, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/19/2008 03:41:52, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/19/2008 01:49:18, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/19/2008 03:41:52, 35384 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC016
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 1/19/2008 01:49:16, 15872 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/19/2008 03:41:52, 34360 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/11/2009 02:32:52, 53224 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 1/19/2008 01:49:16, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/19/2008 03:41:52, 34360 bytes
 
------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 42.7 GB
Total Space: 107.3 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST9120822AS ATA Device
 
Drive: D:
Model: TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L632H ATA Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:39:17, 67072 bytes
 
--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Ricoh xD-Picture Card Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_12\4&B216F0A&0&34A4
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rixdptsk.sys, 6.00.0001.0013 (Japanese), 7/30/2007 05:54:00, 38400 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\rixdicon.dll, 1.00.0001.0001 (Japanese), 7/25/2007 06:48:00, 172032 bytes
 
Name: Ricoh SD/MMC Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_12\4&B216F0A&0&32A4
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rimmptsk.sys, 6.00.0003.0005 (Japanese), 2/15/2008 12:01:00, 46592 bytes
 
Name: RICOH OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0832&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_05\4&B216F0A&0&30A4
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:43:04, 62208 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 01:53:27, 53376 bytes
 
Name: SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0822&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_22\4&B216F0A&0&31A4
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:19:14, 89088 bytes
 
Name: Ricoh Memory Stick Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_12\4&B216F0A&0&33A4
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\snymsico.dll, 1.00.0000.9120 (English), 9/4/2004 06:00:00, 90112 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\rimsptsk.sys, 6.00.0001.0011 (Japanese), 7/30/2007 04:42:00, 43008 bytes
 
Name: Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_01\4&2BB509F3&0&0028
Driver: n/a
 
Name: AMD Miscellaneous Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C3
Driver: n/a
 
Name: AMD DRAM and HyperTransport(tm) Trace Mode Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C2
Driver: n/a
 
Name: AMD Address Map Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C1
Driver: n/a
 
Name: AMD HyperTransport(tm) Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C0
Driver: n/a
 
Name: ATI Radeon X1200
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_791F&SUBSYS_FF1A1179&REV_00\4&2E7C0641&0&2808
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, 7.01.0001.0670 (English), 7/27/2007 11:36:40, 2929664 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.cpa, 8/23/2006 05:26:58, 328162 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.vp, 8/23/2006 05:26:58, 929 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativvpxx.vp, 7/27/2007 13:44:20, 48864 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativpkxx.vp, 5/29/2007 23:37:38, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativokxx.vp, 5/29/2007 23:37:38, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativdkxx.vp, 4/17/2007 20:19:50, 2096 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0012 (English), 7/27/2007 10:41:46, 49152 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdag.dll, 7.14.0010.0517 (English), 7/27/2007 11:14:30, 2999296 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.dll, 7.14.0010.0163 (English), 7/27/2007 11:01:32, 3825664 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atitmmxx.dll, 6.14.0011.0017 (English), 7/27/2007 11:26:30, 159744 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 2/20/2007 04:39:10, 144773 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.dat, 7/27/2007 11:01:12, 3107788 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4174 (English), 7/27/2007 11:24:46, 610304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4163 (English), 7/27/2007 11:25:50, 241664 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2522 (English), 7/27/2007 11:26:20, 262144 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.14.0001.0021 (English), 7/27/2007 11:26:10, 237568 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2512 (English), 7/27/2007 11:26:00, 43520 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.2764.40400 (English), 7/27/2007 11:26:42, 344064 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.6747 (English), 7/27/2007 11:20:16, 8118272 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\atiogl.xml, 5/3/2007 01:52:52, 11557 bytes
 
Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7916&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&30
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:32:55, 149480 bytes
 
Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7915&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&28
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:32:55, 149480 bytes
 
Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7914&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&20
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:32:55, 149480 bytes
 
Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7912&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&08
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:32:55, 149480 bytes
 
Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7910&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&00
Driver: n/a
 
Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor LPC Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_438D&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&A3
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/19/2008 03:41:14, 16440 bytes
 
Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_438C&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&A1
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:32:49, 14312 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:32:52, 43496 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:32:26, 19944 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:32:42, 109032 bytes
 
Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_438B&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&9C
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 09:54:07, 19456 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18875 (English), 6/28/2013 22:07:01, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18875 (English), 6/28/2013 22:07:15, 197632 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 12:01:28, 15872 bytes
 
Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_438A&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&9B
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 09:54:07, 19456 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18875 (English), 6/28/2013 22:07:01, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18875 (English), 6/28/2013 22:07:15, 197632 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 12:01:28, 15872 bytes
 
Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4389&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&9A
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 09:54:07, 19456 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18875 (English), 6/28/2013 22:07:01, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18875 (English), 6/28/2013 22:07:15, 197632 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 12:01:28, 15872 bytes
 
Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4388&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&99
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 09:54:07, 19456 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18875 (English), 6/28/2013 22:07:01, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18875 (English), 6/28/2013 22:07:15, 197632 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 12:01:28, 15872 bytes
 
Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4387&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&98
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 09:54:07, 19456 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18875 (English), 6/28/2013 22:07:01, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18875 (English), 6/28/2013 22:07:15, 197632 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 12:01:28, 15872 bytes
 
Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4386&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&9D
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 09:54:07, 39936 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18875 (English), 6/28/2013 22:07:01, 226304 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18875 (English), 6/28/2013 22:07:15, 197632 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 12:01:28, 8704 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 12:01:28, 15872 bytes
 
Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor SMBus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_14\3&2411E6FE&0&A0
Driver: n/a
 
Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor PCI Bus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4384&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&A4
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:32:55, 149480 bytes
 
Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_FF0A1179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&A2
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 00:42:42, 561152 bytes
 
Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4380&SUBSYS_FF101179&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&90
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:32:49, 14312 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:32:52, 43496 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:32:26, 19944 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 02:32:42, 109032 bytes
 
------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------
 
DirectShow Filters:
QuickTime Audio Decoder Filter,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
QuickTime Video Decoder Filter,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Ulead DV Writer,0x00200000,1,0,ulDvRite.ax,1.00.0000.0003
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18725
Ulead Ogg Parser,0x00600000,1,1,ulOggParserFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
InterVideo Stream Buffer Filter,0x00200000,1,2,SmBuffer.ax,3.00.0085.0000
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
InterVideo Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,iviaenc.ax,3.01.0006.0000
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
InterVideo Demux,0x00200000,1,2,IVIdemxx.ax,3.01.0006.0000
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
MainConcept MPEG Demultiplexer,0x00800100,1,2,mc_demux_mp2_ds.ax,9.06.0010.1839
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Ulead Push Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,ulpushSource.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Ulead Sub-Picture Push Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,ulSubpicPushSource.ax,1.00.0000.0003
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
Audio Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmprevu.dll,9.00.0000.2980
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
InterVideo Time Shift,0x00200000,1,2,ivits.ax,3.01.0006.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
DV V/A Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,dvsf.ax,7.00.0000.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.6001.7110
MPEG2 TS Source,0x00200000,0,1,MpgTsRdr.ax,
Intervideo 3gFileSource,0x00200000,0,2,Source3g.ax,9.00.0000.0000
TOSHIBA MPEG-2 Video Decoder (DVD),0x00200000,2,3,TosMP2DVD.ax,4.00.0000.0002
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18363
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DivX AAC Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,daac.ax,8.08.0000.41966
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6002.18363
Intervideo AMR Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,AmrDec.ax,8.01.0000.0000
Ulead DVD Navigator,0x00000000,0,0,UleadDVDNavigator.ax,1.00.0002.0001
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft TV Caption Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.00.6002.18536
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
InterVideo Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,IVIVENC.ax,3.01.0006.0000
InterVideo Multiplexer,0x00200000,1,1,ivimux.ax,3.01.0006.0000
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.00.6002.18242
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6002.18725
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
Ulead Video Deinterlace Filter,0x00200000,1,1,deinterlace.ax,1.00.0002.0003
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000
DV V/A ACM Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,dvsf.ax,7.00.0000.0000
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18363
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Video Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,dvsf.ax,7.00.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6002.18725
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18725
TOSHIBA Audio Rate Converter,0x00200000,1,1,TosARC.ax,2.00.0001.0004
InterVideo VBI Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,IvVBIDec.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Disk Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmedque.dll,9.00.0000.2980
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
InterVideo MPEG4 Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,MP4VDEC.ax,0.08.0008.0000
InterVideo Down Scale Filter,0x00200000,1,1,IVIDownS.ax,3.01.0006.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Color Converter,0x00200000,1,1,declrds.ax,9.00.0000.2980
TOSHIBA DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,tdvdnavi.ax,1.00.0000.0070
Ulead DV Scene Detect,0x00200000,1,1,ulDvScDt.ax,1.00.0000.0006
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6002.18725
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6002.18363
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18533
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6002.18725
DivX H.264 Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,DivXDecH264.ax,9.00.0002.0158
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18725
DivX Demux Filter,0x00600000,0,3,DirectShowDemuxFilter.dll,1.00.0003.0139
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
TOSHIBA Progress Monitor,0x00200000,1,1,TProgMon.ax,1.00.0001.0209
TOSHIBA WAV Converter,0x00200000,0,0,TWavConv.ax,1.00.0000.0315
InterVideo Pre-scaling Filter,0x00200000,1,1,IVIScale.ax,3.00.0088.0004
DivX Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,DivXDec.ax,7.03.0000.0048
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Ulead DVD Video decoder 2,0x00400000,2,2,ulDVDVideo.ax,2.00.0000.0034
TOSHIBA DVD VR Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,tvrnavi.ax,1.00.0000.0001
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
Intervideo AAC Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,AACEnc.ax,1.00.0000.0001
DivX Demux Filter (Unrestricted Edition),0x00200000,0,3,DirectShowDemuxFilter.dll,1.00.0003.0139
Dib Output,0x00200000,0,1,DibOutput.ax,8.00.0000.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6001.18000
Dib Receive,0x00200000,1,0,DibReceive.AX,8.00.0000.0000
InterVideo PSIP/SI Filter,0x00200000,0,0,PsiDecod.ax,1.05.0000.0001
InterVideo DVB Subpicture Filter,0x00200000,1,1,DvbSpic.ax,1.00.0000.0001
InterVideo DVB DSM-CC Filter,0x00200000,1,0,DvbDsmcc.ax,1.00.0000.0001
InterVideo Transport to Program Stream,0x00200000,1,1,TrToProg.ax,1.00.0001.0000
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Ulead OggVorbis Encoder,0x00400000,1,1,ulOggVorbisEncoderFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0001
Ulead MPEG Transcoder,0x00200000,1,1,ulMPGTrans.ax,1.00.0000.0033
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6002.18533
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ULead Infinite Pin Tee,0x00200000,1,1,uinftee.ax,1.00.0000.0002
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18533
Ulead MPEG-4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,3,ulspmp4.ax,1.00.0004.0000
Ulead MPEG-4 Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,uladmp4.ax,2.00.0001.0004
Ulead MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,ulvdmp4.ax,2.00.0001.0005
InterVideo MPEG4 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MP4VENC.ax,0.08.0008.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6002.18725
Ulead DVD Audio decoder 2,0x00200001,1,1,ulDVDAudio.ax,2.00.0000.0045
InterVideo Stream Writer,0x00200000,1,0,StmRite.ax,1.00.0002.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18363
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmesrcwp.dll,9.00.0000.2980
TOSHIBA DualMono,0x00200000,1,1,TosDualMono.ax,2.00.0001.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6002.19033
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6002.19033
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6002.18496
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6002.18363
InterVideo AAC (XForm) Decoder,0x00700000,1,1,iviAACDec.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6002.18533
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
Ulead MPEG Splitter,0x00400002,1,2,Ulspmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0105
Ulead MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,ulDVDAudio.ax,2.00.0000.0045
Ulead MPEG Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,Uldsmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0085
Ulead MPEG Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,Ulesmpeg.ax,1.00.0002.0049
Ulead MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,5,1,Ulmxmpeg.ax,1.00.0001.0170
ULead File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,ULDump.ax,1.00.0000.0002
ULead File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,Ulasync.ax,1.00.0000.0013
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.6001.18000
InterVideo File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,IVIwrite.ax,3.01.0006.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6002.18725
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
Intervideo 3gFileWrite,0x00200000,2,0,Write3g.ax,9.00.0000.0000
InterVideo Still Capture,0x00200000,1,1,IVIscapt.ax,3.01.0006.0000
Video Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmprevu.dll,9.00.0000.2980
MainConcept Stream Parser,0x00400000,1,2,mc_demux_mp2_ds.ax,9.06.0010.1839
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
TOSHIBA Audio Decoder DVD,0x00200000,1,1,TosAudDecL.ax,2.00.0001.0006
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6002.18725
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6002.18725
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.6002.18005
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
Ulead DVB Parser,0x00200000,1,0,ulDVBParser.ax,2.00.0000.0017
Ulead Audio Dual Channel Filter,0x00200000,1,1,UAudioDCFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
Ulead OggVorbis Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,ulOggVorbisDecoderFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0001
InterVideo DV Pre-Process,0x00200000,1,1,dvProcs.ax,1.02.0003.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.00.6002.18005
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6002.18496
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
Intervideo AMR Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,AmrEnc.ax,8.01.0000.0000
 
WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
 
WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
 
Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
InterVideo MPEG4 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MP4VENC.ax,0.08.0008.0000
InterVideo Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,IVIVENC.ax,3.01.0006.0000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6002.18725
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
DivX 6.9.2 Codec (2 Logical CPUs),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
DivX 6.9.2 YV12 Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
 
Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
InterVideo Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,iviaenc.ax,3.01.0006.0000
Intervideo AAC Encoder,0x00600000,0,0,AACEnc.ax,1.00.0000.0001
Intervideo AMR Encoder,0x00600000,1,1,AmrEnc.ax,8.01.0000.0000
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
DV Audio -- NTSC,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
DV Audio -- PAL,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
 
Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Realtek High Defini,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
 
Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18725
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18725
 
WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
 
WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
 
BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6002.18496
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6002.18496
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6002.18496
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6002.18496
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6002.18005
 
Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000
 
BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6002.18496
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6002.18496
 
BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18528
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18528
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18528
 
WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
 
Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18725
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18725
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18725
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18725
```


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey again CK007,

It appears that you have an older, laptop graphics card which I am surprised can play even Sims alright (I had a laptop with a similar card which had the same kind of issues).

I suspect it could be a drivers-related issue so I suggest you download the latest drivers from the AMD/ATI site, I have included a link below which should be the correct drivers for your graphics card.

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/legacy?product=Legacy1&os=Windows Vista - 3

Try installing these and see if it works, if not then we'll go from there,
- Redeye -


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

I got a pop up saying everything's up to date..and it won't let me download anything..


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have been informed by a colleague that your particular laptop uses a Toshiba driver which covers the ATI Chipset and Display Driver so we need to use the one from the website.

They kindly provided me with a link:

Support :: Toshiba :: Computers, Laptops/Notebooks, Tablets, Televisions, DVD and Blu-Ray Players, Camcorders, Storage, Accessories, and more

The above link shows a number of updated drivers for your machine but the one in particular we'll be using is the "ATI Chipset and Disply Driver" which can be installed by clicking the following link:

http://www.mytoshiba.com.au/file/download/resource/file/11959/ATI-ChipsetandDsp-8401-Vis.exe

Try installing that and seeing if this fixes your issue.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nope, same issue Bluestacks doesn't recognize my graphics card, same pop up as in post #1. 

When I was installing the ATI Chipset and Disply Driver it finished installing but said that there were some errors during installation and to view log for details.
I saved the log..if you wanted to take a look at it..I'm not sure if it installed everything properly or not but I'll show you just in case don't know if it has anything to do with it or not :/


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I did a bit of research and found out that it may be DirectX isn't up to date. Below is Microsoft's guide on how to update it

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/179113

If this doesn't work, it is unlikely you'll be able to get past the issue. It might be worth you posting the warnings log that you got when updating your drivers though.

If it can't be fixed, you can try using older versions of the emulator which don't have the graphics card issue. However, these won't run resource-heavy applications like Fruit Ninja or other such games (so you'll only be able to run apps such as WattsApp or similar).


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

I went to the Vista one and it said it does not apply to my system/ but I did a search and it says I have DirectX version 11 so maybe I'm up to date..


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

I tried installing bluestacks on my other PC and it did install, however when I tried to run it after the normal loading screen everything just went black...I was left with a black/sometimes blue screen. (this was on my other pc)


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

CK007 said:


> I tried installing bluestacks on my other PC and it did install, however when I tried to run it after the normal loading screen everything just went black...I was left with a black/sometimes blue screen. (this was on my other pc)


Can I see a Dxdiag report for that PC?


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

Here's the info from the PC.


------------------
System Information
------------------

```
Time of this report: 6/9/2014, 23:26:28
       Machine name: AP007
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.130707-1535)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Acer
       System Model: Aspire M1200
               BIOS: Default System BIOS
          Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+ (2 CPUs), ~2.3GHz
             Memory: 1790MB RAM
          Page File: 1476MB used, 4356MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 7.00.6002.18107 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: ATI Radeon 2100 
     Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
        Chip type: ATI Radeon 2100 (0x796E)
         DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_796E&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00
   Display Memory: 895 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 255 MB
    Shared Memory: 639 MB
     Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
      Driver Name: atiumdag.dll,atiumdva.cap,atitmmxx.dll
   Driver Version: 7.14.0010.0612 (English)
      DDI Version: 9Ex
   BGRA Supported: Yes
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 8/30/2008 04:43:56, 3841024 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: Yes
  WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-3A2E-11CF-F171-5F21A1C2CA35}
        Vendor ID: 0x1002
        Device ID: 0x796E
        SubSys ID: 0x01551025
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Revision ID: 0x0000
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_10250155&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.6002.18005 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 4/10/2009 21:43:02, 236544 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Digital Output Device (SPDIF) (High Definition Audio Device)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_10250155&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: HdAudio.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.6002.18005 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 4/10/2009 21:43:02, 236544 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1002, 0x4398
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 6/28/2013 19:07:15, 197632 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 6/28/2013 19:06:53, 6016 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/20/2008 19:23:20, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 19:23:23, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/20/2008 19:23:20, 54784 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 19:23:23, 35384 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f03
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/20/2008 19:23:20, 54784 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/20/2008 19:23:20, 34360 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/10/2009 23:32:52, 53224 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 1/20/2008 19:23:20, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/20/2008 19:23:20, 34360 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 56.2 GB
Total Space: 116.1 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD3200AAJS-22B4A0 ATA Device

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 172.7 GB
Total Space: 174.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD3200AAJS-22B4A0 ATA Device

      Drive: E:
      Model: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7203S ATA Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 21:39:17, 67072 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2380&SUBSYS_2380197B&REV_00\4&2E0C3773&0&0030
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 21:43:04, 62208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 19:23:21, 53376 bytes

     Name: Marvell Yukon 88E8071 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_436B&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_16\4&372C2DDA&0&0028
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD Miscellaneous Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD DRAM and HyperTransport(tm) Trace Mode Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD Address Map Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD HyperTransport(tm) Configuration
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: ATI Radeon 2100 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_796E&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\4&38DE457&0&2808
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, 7.01.0001.0821 (English), 8/30/2008 06:58:16, 3929600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.cpa, 8/23/2006 02:26:58, 328162 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativcaxx.vp, 8/23/2006 02:26:58, 929 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativvpxx.vp, 9/8/2007 07:37:08, 52400 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativpkxx.vp, 5/29/2007 20:37:38, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativokxx.vp, 5/29/2007 20:37:38, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ativdkxx.vp, 4/17/2007 17:19:50, 2096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0013 (English), 8/30/2008 03:56:14, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdag.dll, 7.14.0010.0612 (English), 8/30/2008 04:43:56, 3841024 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.dll, 7.14.0010.0199 (English), 8/30/2008 04:22:44, 4654592 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atitmmxx.dll, 6.14.0011.0018 (English), 8/30/2008 04:59:02, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 8/14/2008 18:40:42, 176214 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.dat, 3/9/2008 06:32:52, 3107788 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdpcom32.dll, 7.14.0010.0014 (English), 8/30/2008 04:09:36, 50688 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atibrtmon.exe, 3/6/2008 00:38:44, 90112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiadlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.1012 (English), 8/30/2008 04:09:16, 48640 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdva.cap, 8/12/2008 23:08:24, 44964 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.exe, 6.14.0010.4207 (English), 8/30/2008 04:57:06, 704512 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Ati2evxx.dll, 6.14.0010.4177 (English), 8/30/2008 04:58:18, 270336 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2539 (English), 8/30/2008 04:58:50, 327680 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0005.0000 (English), 8/30/2008 04:58:40, 262144 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2513 (English), 8/30/2008 04:58:28, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.3164.0003 (English), 8/30/2008 05:00:08, 425984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.7978 (English), 8/30/2008 04:15:40, 9838592 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\atiogl.xml, 7/15/2008 14:28:24, 14144 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7916&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&30
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:32:55, 149480 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7915&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&28
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:32:55, 149480 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7912&SUBSYS_79121002&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&08
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:32:55, 149480 bytes

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7911&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439D&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A3
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 19:23:01, 16440 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439C&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A1
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:32:49, 14312 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:32:52, 43496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:32:26, 19944 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:32:42, 109032 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4399&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A5
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 06:54:07, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18875 (English), 6/28/2013 19:07:01, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18875 (English), 6/28/2013 19:07:15, 197632 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 09:01:28, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4398&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&99
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 06:54:07, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18875 (English), 6/28/2013 19:07:01, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18875 (English), 6/28/2013 19:07:15, 197632 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 09:01:28, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4398&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&91
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 06:54:07, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18875 (English), 6/28/2013 19:07:01, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18875 (English), 6/28/2013 19:07:15, 197632 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 09:01:28, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&98
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 06:54:07, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18875 (English), 6/28/2013 19:07:01, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18875 (English), 6/28/2013 19:07:15, 197632 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 09:01:28, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&90
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 06:54:07, 19456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18875 (English), 6/28/2013 19:07:01, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18875 (English), 6/28/2013 19:07:15, 197632 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 09:01:28, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&9A
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 06:54:07, 39936 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18875 (English), 6/28/2013 19:07:01, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18875 (English), 6/28/2013 19:07:15, 197632 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 09:01:28, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 09:01:28, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&92
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 06:54:07, 39936 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18875 (English), 6/28/2013 19:07:01, 226304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18875 (English), 6/28/2013 19:07:15, 197632 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 09:01:28, 8704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6002.18465 (English), 5/5/2011 09:01:28, 15872 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4390&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&88
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:32:49, 14312 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:32:52, 43496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:32:26, 19944 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:32:42, 109032 bytes

     Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor SMBus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_3A\3&267A616A&0&A0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor PCI Bus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4384&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A4
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 23:32:55, 149480 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/10/2009 21:42:42, 561152 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
CyberLink Audio Decoder (LPCM),0x00200700,1,1,claud.ax,6.01.0000.4115
CyberLink Demultiplexer(HomeNetwork),0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.4513
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (PCM45),0x00200000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.1821
PP File Reader (Async.),0x00200000,0,1,PSDReader.ax,2.00.0000.0812
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18725
CyberLink SnapShot Filter,0x00200000,1,0,R2DSnapShot.ax,1.00.0003.0026
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
CyberLink DDR,0x00200000,1,0,R2DRender.ax,2.00.0002.0026
IDM Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PSDIDMF.ax,1.00.0000.2207
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,PSDM1Splter.ax,2.03.0000.1118
ATI Ticker,0x00200000,0,1,Ticker.ax,
MDR TL MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,MDTLMSplter.ax,3.02.0000.2813
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink Push-Mode CLStream,0x00200000,0,1,CLStream(PushMode).ax,1.00.0000.1627
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
CyberLink Audio Spectrum Analyzer(HomeNetwork),0x00200000,1,1,CLAudSpa.ax,1.00.0000.0924
PDX MPEG-4 Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,PSDM4Splt.ax,1.00.0000.2204
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
Cyberlink Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PNRDumpDispatch.ax,1.02.0001.2412
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
CyberLink MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,PNRM2Splter.ax,2.03.0000.1118
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
CyberLink MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,R2DVidEnc.ax,6.00.0001.2130
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,Ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.6001.7110
RealVideo Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,
CyberLink Editing Service 3.0 (Source),0x00200000,0,2,PSDEdtKrn.dll,3.00.0000.2420
CyberLink DV Buffer,0x00200000,2,0,R2DDVBuffer.ax,2.00.0000.2722
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18363
CyberLink MP3 Wrapper-PCM,0x00600000,1,1,CLMP3Wrap.ax,1.00.0000.0000
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00200500,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.01.0000.4024
CyberLink Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,R2DAuRsmpl.ax,2.00.0000.0519
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MainConcept MPEG Splitter,0x00600002,1,2,mcspmpeg.ax,1.01.4178.0000
MainConcept MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mcdsmpeg.ax,1.01.4178.0000
MainConcept MPEG Video Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,mcdsmpeg.ax,1.01.4178.0000
MainConcept MPEG Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,mcesmpeg.ax,1.02.4178.0000
MainConcept MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,mcevmpeg.ax,1.02.4178.0000
MainConcept MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,mceampeg.ax,1.02.4178.0000
MainConcept MPEG Multiplexer,0x00200000,1,1,mcmuxmpeg.ax,1.30.4178.0000
CyberLink VAudAna Filter,0x00200000,1,0,MDVAudAna.dll,1.01.0000.0826
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6002.18363
CLMSTranscodeSink,0x00200000,1,0,CLMSTranscodeSink.ax,1.00.0000.1427
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft TV Caption Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.00.6002.18536
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,Ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.00.6002.18242
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6002.18725
CyberLink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,PNRRgl.ax,2.00.0000.4305
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
Cyberlink SubTitle Importor (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,CLSubTitle.ax,1.00.0000.1604
PDX MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,PSDM4Vd.ax,1.05.0000.2018
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink TL MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,PSDTLMSplter.ax,3.00.0000.1006
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (CES),0x00200000,1,1,PNRAuts.ax,1.00.0000.4024
CyberLink Double Pin Tee,0x00200000,1,2,R2DDoubleTee.ax,1.00.0000.1224
CyberLink TL MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00804500,1,2,MDTLM1Splter.ax,2.02.0000.2213
SlideShow,0x00200000,0,1,SlideShow.ax,
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18363
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
muvee HXImage Filter,0x00200000,1,1,HXImageFilter.ax,4.00.0004.0000
CyberLink MPEG Decoder,0x005fff00,2,3,PNRMVD.ax,5.00.0000.0929
CyberLink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,PSDRgl.ax,2.00.0000.4305
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
PP File Reader (Async.),0x00200000,0,1,R2DReader.ax,2.00.0000.0812
CyberLink WMV/WMA Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,2,CLWMFDemux.ax,1.00.0000.1302
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,PSDVidEnc.ax,6.00.0001.2130
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6002.18725
NewSoft MPEG Video Encoder Filter,0x00100000,1,1,NSM2VEnc.ax,2.00.50830.0000
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
MMACE ProcAmp,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
CyberLink DVD Navigator (PCM45),0x00600000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,6.00.0000.3628
CyberLink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,CLRGL.ax,2.00.0000.4305
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.3313
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18725
R2D MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,R2DMpgMux.ax,5.00.0000.3608
CyberLink Audio Noise Reduction,0x00200000,1,1,PSDAuNRWrapper.ax,2.00.0000.1805
NewSoft Audio Encoder Filter,0x00600000,1,1,NSM2AEnc.AX,2.00.50712.0000
Cyberlink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,PSDResample.ax,2.05.0000.1818
CyberLink DV Filter,0x00200000,1,1,R2DDVTCR.ax,2.01.0000.2910
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
IDM Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PNRIDMF.ax,1.00.0000.2207
CyberLink Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,MDAudEnc.ax,2.01.0000.1317
CyberLink Load Image Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLImage.ax,3.00.0000.0907
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Cyberlink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,R2DResample.ax,2.05.0000.1818
PP File Reader (Async.),0x00200000,0,1,PNRReader.ax,2.00.0000.0812
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00200001,2,3,MDVSD.ax,6.00.0000.2130
CyberLink Stamp Effect,0x00200000,1,1,R2DStampEffect.ax,1.00.0000.1312
CyberLink AudAna Filter,0x00200000,1,0,MDAudAna.dll,2.00.0000.2708
CyberLink YUY2 DeInterlace,0x00200000,1,1,R2DDitlYUY2.ax,2.01.0000.1715
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (CES),0x00200000,1,1,PSDAuts.ax,1.00.0000.4024
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6002.18725
CyberLink MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,CLSplter.ax,3.02.0000.3109
Cyberlink Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PNRDump.ax,3.00.0000.5303
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6002.18363
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18533
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6002.18725
R2D Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,R2DDumpDispatch.ax,1.02.0001.2412
CyberLink Demultiplexer (MDR),0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.5325
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18725
CyberLink VidAna Filter,0x00200000,1,1,MDVidAna.dll,1.00.0000.0126
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,PSDAuRsmpl.ax,2.00.0000.0905
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
RealMedia Source,0x00600000,0,0,RealMediaSplitter.ax,
File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,WLXVAFilt.dll,15.04.3508.1109
PDX MPEG1/2 Video Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,PSDVsd.ax,6.00.0000.2130
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6001.18000
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MMACE SoftEmu,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,PSDAud.ax,6.00.0000.2114
CyberLink MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,PNRVidEnc.ax,6.00.0001.2130
Cyberlink Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,R2DDump.ax,3.00.0000.3322
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00200001,1,1,MDAUD.ax,6.01.0000.3628
PDX MPEG1/2 Video Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,PNRVsd.ax,6.00.0000.2130
Cyberlink Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,MDDumpDispatch.ax,1.02.0001.2412
NewSoft DeInterlace,0x00200000,0,0,NsDeInterlace.ax,2.00.50707.0000
CyberLink MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MDVidEnc.ax,6.00.0001.2226
RealAudio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,
CyberLink M2V Writer,0x00200000,1,0,PNRM2VWriter.ax,1.03.0000.2017
IDM Filter,0x00200000,1,1,MDIDMF.ax,1.00.0000.3909
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6002.18533
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Load Image Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLImage.ax,3.00.0000.0907
MMACE DeInterlace,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
Cyberlink Gate Filter,0x00200000,1,1,R2DGate.ax,1.00.0000.0001
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18533
CyberLink Audio Encoder,0x00601000,2,0,PSDAudEnc.ax,2.00.0000.2927
CyberLink Audio Null Renderer Filter,0x00200000,1,0,MDAudioNullRenderer.dll,1.00.0000.0310
PP M2V Writer,0x00200000,1,0,R2DM2VWriter.ax,1.03.0000.2523
CyberLink MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,PNRMpgMux.ax,5.00.0000.2211
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6002.18725
Cyberlink Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PSDDump.ax,3.00.0000.5303
muvee Video Analyser,0x00200000,1,0,mvvanalyse.ax,4.00.0004.0000
muvee Music Analyser,0x00200000,1,0,mvmanalyse.ax,4.00.0004.0000
OrbRTSPSource,0x00600000,0,1,OrbRTSPSource.ax,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink Audio Effect (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,6.00.0000.1223
CyberLink MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,MDMpgMux.ax,5.00.0000.2211
PDR MPEG-4 Muxer,0x00200000,1,1,PSDM4Muxer.ax,1.00.0000.1023
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18363
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Cyberlink Dump Filter,0x00200000,1,0,MDDump.ax,3.00.0000.5303
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,CL_MS_MpgMux.ax,5.01.0000.0611
Cyberlink Dump Dispatch Filter,0x00200000,1,0,PSDDumpDispatch.ax,1.02.0001.2412
CyberLink MPEG-1 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,PNRM1Splter.ax,2.03.0000.1118
PDX Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,PSDAudfx.ax,6.00.0000.1223
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (CES),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.4024
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6002.19033
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6002.19033
CyberLink Video Stabilizer,0x00200000,1,1,CLVideoStabilizer.ax,1.00.0000.1521
CyberLink Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,0,MDDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.3823
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Editing Service 3.0 (Source),0x00200000,0,2,CLEdtKrn.dll,3.00.0000.2911
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6002.18496
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6001.7000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (ShEX),0x005ffc18,2,3,CLImageVSD.ax,6.00.0000.1625
CyberLink Audio Decoder(HomeNetwork),0x00200000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.01.0000.3816
CyberLink Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,R2DAudEnc.ax,2.01.0000.1413
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6002.18363
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6002.18533
CyberLink Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,PSDVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.3207
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
R2D Video Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,R2DVSD.ax,6.00.0000.2214
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink AudioCD Filter (PCM45),0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.AX,5.00.0000.2512
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.6001.18000
CyberLink Video Effect (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,CLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.1523
CyberLink Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,CLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.3207
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6002.18725
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
R2D TL MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,R2DTLMSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1815
CyberLink MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,2,1,PSDMpgMux.ax,5.00.0000.2211
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
CyberLink M2V Writer,0x00200000,1,0,PSDM2VWriter.ax,1.03.0000.2017
Cyberlink Sub-Picture Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PSDSubPic.ax,3.00.0000.0728
CyberLink Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,PNRAuRsmpl.ax,2.00.0000.0905
CyberLink Video Stabilizer,0x00200000,1,1,PNRVideoStabilizer.ax,1.00.0000.1521
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.2927
CyberLink MPEG Decoder,0x005fff00,2,3,PSDMVD.ax,5.00.0000.0929
CyberLink TL MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,PNRTLMSplter.ax,3.02.0000.2219
Cyberlink Sub-Picture Filter,0x00200000,1,1,PNRSubPic.ax,3.00.0000.0728
CyberLink MPEG Decoder,0x005fff00,2,3,MDMVD.ax,5.00.0000.0929
CyberLink Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,0,PSDDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.3319
PDX H.264/AVC Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,PSD264dec.ax,1.05.0000.0923
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
CyberLink TL MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00804500,1,2,MDTLM2Splter.ax,2.02.0000.2213
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,
CyberLink Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,MDAuRsmpl.ax,2.00.0000.1318
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink Video Stabilizer,0x00200000,1,1,PSDVideoStabilizer.ax,1.00.0000.1521
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6002.18725
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6002.18725
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.6002.18005
CyberLink Video Effect,0x00200000,1,1,PNRVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.3207
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter (PCM45),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.4520
CyberLink Editing Service 3.0 (Source),0x00200000,0,2,PNREdtKrn.dll,3.00.0000.2420
CyberLink MPEG-2 Splitter,0x00805000,1,2,PSDM2Splter.ax,2.03.0000.1118
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6001.18000
R2D Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,R2DAud.ax,6.01.0000.3523
CyberLink Audio Noise Reduction,0x00200000,1,1,PNRAuNRWrapper.ax,2.00.0000.1805
CyberLink Audio Noise Reduction,0x00200000,1,1,CLAuNRWrapper.ax,2.00.0000.1805
NewSoft MPEG Video Decoder Filter (MPEG1/2),0x00200000,2,2,NSM2VDec.ax,2.00.50810.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Cyberlink Streamming Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLStream.ax,1.01.0000.2902
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00200200,1,1,PNRAud.ax,6.00.0000.2114
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.00.6002.18005
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6002.18496
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
CyberLink Audio Encoder,0x00601000,2,0,PNRAudEnc.ax,2.00.0000.2927

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,Ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MainConcept MPEG Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,mcevmpeg.ax,1.02.4178.0000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6002.18725
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MainConcept MPEG Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,mceampeg.ax,1.02.4178.0000
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
Ogg Vorbis (mode1),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
Ogg Vorbis (mode2),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
Ogg Vorbis (mode3),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
Ogg Vorbis (mode1+),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
Ogg Vorbis (mode2+),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
Ogg Vorbis (mode3+),0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18725

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18725
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18725

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
HD Audio Headphone/Speakers,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
HD Audio SPDIF out,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6002.18496
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6002.18496
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6002.18496
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6002.18496
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6002.18005

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6002.18496
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6002.18496

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.06.6002.18528
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.06.6002.18528
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.06.6002.18528

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (High Definition Audio,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18725
CyberLink Audio Renderer (PCM45),0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,6.00.0000.1727
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18725
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18725
Digital Output Device (SPDIF) (,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18725
DirectSound: Digital Output Device (SPDIF) (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18725
DirectSound: Speakers (High Definition Audio Device),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18725
```


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Bluestacks System requirements

*Operating Systems: Windows 7, Windows 8*
Bluestacks requires 1 GB RAM 

Not real video stringent but it does require Win 7 or 8.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

But on the website it says it's downloadable for xp, vista too.. / I was able to download it on my PC but when I run it I get a black screen. I guess it's just too big of an application..:/


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I used to use BlueStacks occasionally and I was always having problems with it. It may just be because it's buggy.


----------



## setve (Jul 16, 2014)

Dear User,

If you have any problem in Installing and using BlueStacks products,

Pl signup and submit your request to : BlueStacks Support - Select the FAQ you wish to review

It will be taken care fastly.

Thanks,

Blue stacks Support.


----------



## priyaaggarwalz (Aug 21, 2014)

This issue is common. You can either download and install older version of BlueStacks (make sure you download complete offline version) or else you need a complete guide to go through step by step. 
I had solved this issue of many users till now and hopefully mine step by step guide will solve it at your end as well. 
Free Download BlueStacks App Player and How to Install on Windows (7/8/XP) PC - Sidebuy Tech


----------

